# My Outlander 1000 on MSA M20 Kore wheels with 29.5 OL2s



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I think this is the first outty with these wheels, at least on forums. But anyway, this can be my build thread. Finally got the wheels from Highlifter last night. I spent my time waiting installing a 2" HL signature series lift, Highlifter springs, Performance atv snorkels (modified so they won't hit the handguards), LTE exhaust. Next week my KI rad relocate comes in from Canada and I'll send off for the Airdam. I'll post up more pics when I get the rad relocate on. These wheels are sick!


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Jealous. That is SICK


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Thank you sir! I love it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice Outty! You are right, those wheels look great on it. You're well on the way to having a Beast of a mud bike. Good work. 

Ranger owner wannabe


----------



## dookie

Looks BAD *****


----------



## kirkland

So clean!!! It's awesome


----------



## filthyredneck

Definitely have me drooling....looks great!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I like it!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Thanks yall. I'll get that rad kit and Airdam primary with a machined secondary and hope to get out and ride soon. My days off are busy this time of year and have no ride time to ride until Jan... sucks.


----------



## jrpro130

WOW that looks so sick!!! :drool:


----------



## brutemike

Very nice.... I cant take it I want my new29.5 outlaw2s now not next week lol.


----------



## mmelton005

That WILL BE my next quad. SICK looking!!!


----------



## BlackDawg

drool drool drool drool...oh, my bad. That thing is sick! LOVE those wheels!


----------



## hemisareslow

that looks awesome...once my brute is paid off I'll be getting one of those!!!


----------



## Polaris425

MSA just featured one of those photos on their facebook.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

They have it on their official site too.. http://cocomponents.com/dealer/blog/outlander-m20-kore-utv-wheels/ And Highlifter posted it on their facebook page. I'm beyond blown away at how much people like this bike.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep. And now CanAm themselves has posted it on their FB page!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I just saw that! crazy!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I just finished installing a rad relocate.


----------



## kirkland

That thing is sick! Looks good man


----------



## aluminum1000outty

Hey guys I just bought a 2015 1000 outlander and had a 2 inch lift installed and the dealer told me I still couldnt fit 29.5 ol2s. Was just wondering if anybody else had this problem


----------

